# Feather extensions



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was watching a video on youtube a few days ago and the lady was talking about feather hair extensions.  Now my first thought was 'how weird?!' but now I have seen pictures I am actually really loving this look!









  	how cool are these?! apparently you can get clip ins and also ones that last for weeks. and you can wash and style them as normal. Any of you guys into this trend?


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooh I like these. They would be perfect for summer.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 27, 2011)

yeah that's what i am thinking. they seem to be reasonably priced too. i might treat myself at some point!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 28, 2011)

they'd look lush in blonde hair! if you get them make sure you pop up a photo! i doubt anywhere in my small crappy town they do them!


----------



## banana1234 (Mar 28, 2011)

i'd like the clip ins, i think that would be cool, i wouldnt like to be stuck with them though

  	what websites are you looking at for them lou?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> i'd like the clip ins, i think that would be cool, i wouldnt like to be stuck with them though
> 
> what websites are you looking at for them lou?


  	ebay sell them but the best site seems to be this usa one - finefeatherheads.com it seems like you easily put them in and take them out yourself. and you can wash and use heat products on them!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

Yehhh, not sure about the pink ones. They would deffo look lush in your hair!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2011)

whatzoedid said:


> Yehhh, not sure about the pink ones. They would deffo look lush in your hair!


  	thanks! i showed a friend last night and now she is interested too. so we are going to make an order together and hopefully put them on each other  that way we can share the costs too which is always good. and she said that it would encourage me to wear my hair down more! which is true! it would!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 29, 2011)

Oooh thats cool! Take a photo so I can see how it looks! Let me know how it goes on putting them in


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2011)

whatzoedid said:


> Oooh thats cool! Take a photo so I can see how it looks! Let me know how it goes on putting them in


  	will do! hopefully i won't look like a tit! hee hee!


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 30, 2011)

aww no you'll look lovely i'm sure


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 3, 2011)

These look pretty neat! I would love some purple ones mixed in my hair. I think the natural ones look really awesome for a blonde because they blend in more and take you by surprise.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

i have literally just bought these ones -




  	i think they will be quite interesting in my blonde hair  i'll post up pictures when they arrive!


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 3, 2011)

they're going to look HOT in your hair


----------



## commandolando (Apr 3, 2011)

These are really cute! where did you get them?



LMD84 said:


> i have literally just bought these ones -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jadangel2001 (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you buy them from that finefeatherheads? I want some,but you can only buy super large bundles from them can't you?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2011)

jadangel2001 said:


> Did you buy them from that finefeatherheads? I want some,but you can only buy super large bundles from them can't you?


  	no i got them from aheadofhair.biz which is a site in the uk. you can buy them per extension so i bought a couple to see how i go!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohh thanks for this, I shall check them out, i really want some but hadn't found any over here!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

mine arrived yesterday! i had a quick play last night and i think they look lovely. i only bought two to begin with for a subtle effect. however i feel like with all the hair i have i could do with many more! so i might buy a couple of so often! very easy to put in and take out too which is good. i shall do them properly tomorrow and take some pictures for you guys!


----------



## jadangel2001 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought 2 sets myself, the black/white and autumn...i just want a couple on each side of my hair...i'm excited!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 6, 2011)

jadangel2001 said:


> I bought 2 sets myself, the black/white and autumn...i just want a couple on each side of my hair...i'm excited!!


	awesome! you'll have to take some pictures too!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 10, 2011)

here you can see my feather extensions. ignore the micro loops. i need to put them slightly lower on my head so they are no so visable. i really like these and now want lots of other colours too!


----------



## whatzoedid (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks LUSH Lou


----------



## StandingRoom (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to try it but I haven't seen many pcis of them in brown hair, so I'm unsure how they'd look on me. I should just bite the bullet.


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 11, 2011)

awww so cute Lou!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2011)

dxgirly said:


> awww so cute Lou!


  	thanks sweetie!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

I first saw these on one of my beauty guru youtube channels and fell in love. She got hers from Birchbox and the price...WOW. Well recently another youtuber showed a video with them and linked a place that has a lot more variety as well as still having amazing feedback/reviews so it looks like I might be getting a few.


----------



## jennyfee (May 25, 2011)

Here's my feather extensions!  I bought them from the seller TheWildLife on Etsy, very satisfied. They were attached with micro links and I had them for a good 3 weeks before removing them because I was scheduled for my hair appointment. Will definitely reinstall them soon, got tonnns of compliments. Here in Canada they're still very unheard of so people kept asking "WHAT'S in your hair!!! 0_0 hahahah



  	And here they are curled, but you can't see them really clearly... But they reacted very well to heat styling and stayed in place.


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2011)

oh wow! yours look amazing! i love it!


----------



## whatzoedid (May 26, 2011)

they look lush


----------



## jennyfee (May 26, 2011)

Thank you  I was very lucky that they ended up matching my hair quite perfectly, so they blended in very nicely. And I installed them so that they would just peek out around my face. I had maybe 2 on the smallest side of my part and 5 on the largest. The only thing is it's hard to try to pull your hair out without the links showing around your hair... 
  	Anyways thanks guys


----------



## mtrimier (May 26, 2011)

hmm..i like these. i need to find pics of people with curly hair though. flat ironing my hair is too much work to keep up with.


----------



## jennyfee (May 26, 2011)

From my experience, the feathers would be wavy when they were wet... Plus if they are interlocked with your curls they will blend it and take the shape of your curls. It's really pretty with curly hair!


----------



## mtrimier (May 26, 2011)

thanks for the info! so far i'm finding conflicting ideas on them in curly hair, quelle surprise, lol! (that phrase has been cracking me up this week.) still going to put them on the list of fun things to try, though. hee!


----------



## luckyme (Aug 4, 2011)

Not the absolute best picture but got a couple of feathers added just around the face. Will have to mess with them a bit to get them the way I want them but they were a pretty good deal from a local hair salon. I like that you can take them out a place if you get tired of them and then place them back again wherever you want fot the price of $2.00 for new brads.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2011)

excellent! they're really pretty!


----------

